# Fake tren



## Steelex (Feb 10, 2018)

So I've noticed something...

I've bought tren from 4 different places, once as a powder for brew and the rest as finished product. 

Each time I've tried reasonable doses, like 100mg EOD.

Each time, sane result. No cough from pinning, no tren sides, no noteworthy results.

Either A it's me or B there is just a lot of fake tren going around. Opinions?


----------



## Sully (Feb 10, 2018)

We’ve tested Tren from several suppliers on this board and from PM, and as best as I can tell it’s all been real. Some aren’t the ester that they are claimed to be, and dosing can be a little inconsistent, but pretty sure it’s all been Tren. The odds of you getting bunk Tren from 5 suppliers is slim to none. 

Perhaps you should make a contribution to the testing fund so you can view the results and be more confident in which suppliers you are ordering from.


----------



## woody (Feb 10, 2018)

words of wisdom...stay away from Tren...its very toxic...and its addicting


----------



## Sully (Feb 10, 2018)

woody said:


> words of wisdom...stay away from Tren...its very toxic...and its addicting



Addictive? You’re going way overboard there. It’s a hormone, same as any other. It has its advantages and drawbacks. But, addictive? Sorry, you just went off the reservation with that one.


----------



## bob80 (Feb 10, 2018)

haahahh tren is magic


----------



## K1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Sully said:


> Addictive? You’re going way overboard there. It’s a hormone, same as any other. It has its advantages and drawbacks. But, addictive? Sorry, you just went off the reservation with that one.



If you've seen guys like woody or mike1107 you would see why they would say Tren is addictive:muscles:


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 10, 2018)

That would be cool. How about posting up a pic or two woody! That way we can see what a true tren addict looks like..............lol  I remember Mike was a stone cold freak.


----------



## slide (Feb 10, 2018)

Tren is one of my favs, but now that I am older, I am usually only running it once a year now for about 8 weeks or so (give/take). Typically right before the summer (or vacation). Absolutely love it. 

I don't get the cough every single time (in fact, it's rare now), so I wouldn't use that as an indicator of fake or not. 

With that said, obviously there are alot of factors here...diet/training/other compounds/etc...And, we don't know where you picked it up from, but really, unless it's a reputable source, you don't know what you are getting...I mean really, some of these places are filling this shit in a bathtub. 

I miss the days of making it myself with the pellets...

-s


----------



## aon1 (Feb 10, 2018)

May just be me but even when I'm running pellets anymore if I'm only pinning around 100mg day I rarely get the cough , even if I made the shit and know it's real. I think it's time and being used to it because on the other hand if I get up around 2-225 or better a day I have to pin only certain places and slow as fuck or I'm in the fuckn floor feeling like death has arrived coughing...lol


----------



## Steelex (Feb 10, 2018)

I guess I'm going to show my lack of experience (admittedly) but I would have expected after pinning 10-20 times from different vials of tren that I would have gotten the cough at least once.

Maybe folks overstate how often and prominent it is and I'm expecting something to happen that isn't that common.


----------



## Farm77 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tren = liquid GOLD!! It’s addictive cause it works so damn good and is a real game changer on how fast transforms the body into a bad ass muscle machine!! Love tren .. yeah sides suck sometimes but they go away, for most sides can be tolerated for the outcome it does


----------



## DNA (Feb 18, 2018)

Steelex said:


> I guess I'm going to show my lack of experience (admittedly) but I would have expected after pinning 10-20 times from different vials of tren that I would have gotten the cough at least once.
> 
> Maybe folks overstate how often and prominent it is and I'm expecting something to happen that isn't that common.



I’ve been doing Tren on and off since 2001. I have never ever even once got the dreaded Tren cough. It’s all individual. Don’t judge Tren by the teen cough, from what I hear, you don’t want it anyways. While I’ve never got tren cough, I’ve had every other side effect like night sweats, high blood pressure, lack of sleep, vivid dreams, and a crazy increase in sex drive. However, the results are worth the side effects!


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 19, 2018)

I've only got tren cough one time before, and I have done plenty of tren.


----------



## Steelex (Feb 19, 2018)

I wonder if your susceptibility to tren cough is at all relative to the dose administered Vs body size.


----------



## lntense (Feb 19, 2018)

Some people are lucky and experience very few sides. 


Maybe try tren hex next time to see if there’s a difference. 


I know my carbs have to be high on tren to maintain any kind of fullness.


----------



## Steelex (Feb 20, 2018)

lntense said:


> Some people are lucky and experience very few sides.
> 
> 
> Maybe try tren hex next time to see if there’s a difference.
> ...



Tren hex is parabolan right?

I didn't know that was still available. I don't believe everything I see listed for sale on a raws list.


----------



## montego (Feb 20, 2018)

I've never once had tren cough.

I've had some pretty rough tightness in my chest but never full on cough.

Must have iron lungs or something.... Now I'll get it next pin for sure.


----------



## GearGod (Feb 20, 2018)

Its crazy - I have seen more fake Test than tren


----------



## GearGod (Feb 20, 2018)

I see a lot of labs with the marketing strategy of making really good expensive compounds like primo or mast, and then putting out shitty underdosed test


----------



## bigdawg33 (Feb 20, 2018)

GearGod said:


> I see a lot of labs with the marketing strategy of making really good expensive compounds like primo or mast, and then putting out shitty underdosed test



That doesn't make sense you would figure it would be the oppisite figure you would overdose the test since they pay a dollar a gram by the kg and underdose the more expencieve products everybody orders test and stack on that and the overdosed test gets them good feedback ya know


----------



## Steelex (Feb 21, 2018)

GearGod said:


> Its crazy - I have seen more fake Test than tren



That's crazy. 

I've ran 100mg EOD on a few different brands and honestly I can say after a few weeks I barely could notice anything.

Everyone else makes it seem like you are really doing something at that dose.


----------



## GearGod (Feb 21, 2018)

bigdawg33 said:


> That doesn't make sense you would figure it would be the oppisite figure you would overdose the test since they pay a dollar a gram by the kg and underdose the more expencieve products everybody orders test and stack on that and the overdosed test gets them good feedback ya know





I agree. It just sucks, if I see underdosed Test from a lab then I automatically do not trust the rest of their product


----------



## bigdawg33 (Mar 23, 2018)

Farm77 said:


> Tren = liquid GOLD!! It’s addictive cause it works so damn good and is a real game changer on how fast transforms the body into a bad ass muscle machine!! Love tren .. yeah sides suck sometimes but they go away, for most sides can be tolerated for the outcome it does


Couldn't of said it any better!!!:yeahthat:


----------



## G160 (Mar 23, 2018)

I have never gotten tren cough but i remember my pellet tren being superior than most trens ive done, maybe this one bottle of expired alpha pharma surpassed it.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNA (Mar 25, 2018)

Steelex said:


> I guess I'm going to show my lack of experience (admittedly) but I would have expected after pinning 10-20 times from different vials of tren that I would have gotten the cough at least once.
> 
> Maybe folks overstate how often and prominent it is and I'm expecting something to happen that isn't that common.



Tren cough doesn’t happen to everyone. I’ve been running Tren on and off since 2001. I have never ever ever had this mysterious tren cough once. Don’t judge tren by certain side effects. If you pin 100mgs of Tren Ace a day for 7 days, you will know if it’s legit or not. Your body will literally change every single day.


----------



## Looneytuned (Jun 19, 2018)

Steelex said:


> That's crazy.
> 
> I've ran 100mg EOD on a few different brands and honestly I can say after a few weeks I barely could notice anything.
> 
> Everyone else makes it seem like you are really doing something at that dose.



I'd like to chime in. I'm running PPL's Tren-e that I brewed. Ive never used more than 200mg. I'm currently on week 6 150test/450tren/600primo. I am not feeling the tren at all and I'm kinda bummed cus this is my first time cutting on a blast. Only sides I'm getting are Insomnia. Ive been staying up past 3am everynight. Last night I was up til 630am but I also nap during the day so I dunno. Also my pee will be orangy/yellow if i dont drink enough water. Other than that tho I'm really not seeing or feeling anything spectacular. I'm also sitting at like 12% bf so its not like I'm obese where I shouldnt see any dramatic changes.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 29, 2018)

Sully said:


> We’ve tested Tren from several suppliers on this board and from PM, and as best as I can tell it’s all been real. Some aren’t the ester that they are claimed to be, and dosing can be a little inconsistent, but pretty sure it’s all been Tren. The odds of you getting bunk Tren from 5 suppliers is slim to none.
> 
> Perhaps you should make a contribution to the testing fund so you can view the results and be more confident in which suppliers you are ordering from.



Ditto


----------



## bernardt (Sep 29, 2018)

bob80 said:


> haahahh tren is magic





I agree with you!!!!!! I’m truly a Tren lover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bernardt (Sep 29, 2018)

Farm77 said:


> Tren = liquid GOLD!! It’s addictive cause it works so damn good and is a real game changer on how fast transforms the body into a bad ass muscle machine!! Love tren .. yeah sides suck sometimes but they go away, for most sides can be tolerated for the outcome it does





Do you do it every day and how much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinetix (Sep 29, 2018)

bob80 said:


> haahahh tren is magic




Yes it is.... its a wonder honey of the gods.


----------



## studentofthegam (Nov 7, 2018)

DNA said:


> I’ve been doing Tren on and off since 2001. I have never ever even once got the dreaded Tren cough. It’s all individual. Don’t judge Tren by the teen cough, from what I hear, you don’t want it anyways. While I’ve never got tren cough, I’ve had every other side effect like night sweats, high blood pressure, lack of sleep, vivid dreams, and a crazy increase in sex drive. However, the results are worth the side effects!




I never got the cough either. I've run tren a few times at 100mgs ED and occasionally at 100mgs EOD. The only sides I've gotten off it were some excess sweating and constipation. Not trying to be gross there, my apologies. The latter, probably because it's so anabolic and I wasn't consuming enough calories. At the time I had a job as a fiber optic and cat5 cabling troubleshooting technician, was always on the move. I never had any issues with the constipation with other anabolic steroids, but did with tren.


----------

